# Officers Told How to React to Terrorists



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

New guidelines have been issued instructing New York City police officers when to arrest suspected terrorists or when to release them without alerting the suspects they're being watched, according to a police memo reviewed by The Wall Street Journal.

The New York Police Department has been informed that officers will receive one of four "handling codes" if they encounter someone listed in the National Crime Information Center's terrorist database. The guidelines were issued Aug. 20.

"Counterterrorism is now part and parcel of the NYPD crime-fighting mission," NYPD spokesman Paul Browne said.

Officers Told How to React to Terrorists - WSJ.com


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

*"old* guidelines have *just *been issued instructing New York City police officers when to arrest suspected terrorists or when to release them without alerting the suspects they're being watched, according to a police memo reviewed by The Wall Street Journal."

FIFYSA wall st


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Headshot


----------

